# Is There A Problem with the Coffee Lounge



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Here it goes…........ I've noticed more and more that LJ members are complaining that some of the posts in the Coffee Lounge aren't about woodworking. READ THE DESCRIPTION!!!! It doesn't have to be about woodworking. Those are the rules. So, put a sock in it and let the members post what they feel they need to! You guys that think that the Coffee Lounge must be about woodworking can join in the non-woodworking stuff too, if you'd like. Jeeeeze


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh wow buy the title I thought they were out of coffee for a minute there. LOL


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I had no idea there was something to talk about besides woodworking in the word, you learn something new every day. ;~). I need to get out more.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Talking about otherstuff is why I keep my wife around.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Dennis is dee-man. Nice


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

While I am, what I consider, very passionate about woodworking it's nice to have this little corner of the earth to
vent sometimes and I do have a lot of other interests in life.
Nice comment Juniorjock.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Need a break from all the standing and wood dust? Chat with your Forum Friends about their projects, their life, their philosophies, and get to know each other better. Whether you drink Coffee, or Soda Pop, grab a cup/can, and enter the world of our Forum Coffee Lounge.
No politics and religion please (see posting rules).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's see…

Assuming you go to the coffee lounge for a little non-woodworking conversation, what are you going to talk about? Just about anything in the realm of "getting to know each other better" or our "philosophies" is going to wind up involving politics and/or religion. Hmmm… we could talk about sex, but that would surely offend someone. I guess that just leaves the weather. But if we start talking about how hot it is, someone will bring up global warming and whether it is a real problem or not, and then we'll be right back into politics.

Maybe the only thing we should do in the coffee lounge is drink coffee and  at each other.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Charlie I like your sence of humor.
One time a member mention that I had a new vehicle and I answer very politly kind of a joke and he blocked me.
Maybe he had too much coffee…lol lol


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

There is more to life than woodworking, I think…......Sports…....news….....weather…Well maybe not. Hmmmmmm


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I got hit twice on the coffee lounge so I see what juniorjock is saying some must think it is a wood lounge.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The Coffee lounge is a great place to "chill out" and hopefully find some LJ members in a happy mood. Subjects can be interesting, informative and fun.
Here you can jibe at Cajuns and Sausage & Kraut people who give as well as they get. It makes us better rounded individuals. Go ahead, make someone's day.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Roger a couple made my day here they must have been in bad mood LOL LOL


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I like charlies posting best,wood, weather, global… no i can't go there. thanks for the laugh


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe instead of the Coffee Lounge forums we should get Charlie to do nightly shows, then we wouldn't have to surf around looking for something funny from him. You crack me up Charlie and you always add a light side to any post. Thanks for the Laughs.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlie is top shelf! I see spaids Glen Beck post didn't make it the night, I guess my 50/50 odds of it making 24hrs was a little high. I missed all the hilarity….damn. Have a great day everyone…..It's Friday!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Awww…. I missed a Glen Beck post? drat…


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

Every Forum has a catagory for non woodworking subjects, whether it be an OFF Topic or Coffee Lounge Title.
It gives you the opportunity to share other topics with fellow members and maybe share a joke or two. I'll try not to be sarcastic so not to offend anyone but my take on it is if you do not want to comment or read posts that do not pertain to woodworking then do not click on the topic. Do your thing and let everyone else do their's. I for one Like the Coffee Lounge.

Mike


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I agree with you *Juinorjock* all of the "What does it have to do with woodworking" comments are out of place in the Coffee Lounge. What a boring world we would live in if there was nothing but woodworking to discuss.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

There's always fishing. I do believe I've posted the biggest so far.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Charlie…you got that popcorn? Considering folks pay big money to watch a good fight…why not watch folks talk about politics or religion for free here? Honestly though, there are plenty of sites online dedicated to just that.

I come here for a break from all that mostly….so I usualy don't read blogs that reference politics or religion here. It doesn't matter to me what people post in the non woodworking forums though….If I do not like it…I just ignore it. I do not believe in censorship even if the topic is so off color as to offend….we have the right to ignore…participate….or complain….that is sufficient for me to cover this type of situation.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Some "decaf" should be served…...;-)


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

FISHING? FISHING? Did someone say FISHING? AHA! It was "jockmike2".

WHAT! "I've Posted the Biggest so far." CHALLENGE!!!!



First that's NOT me holding a 51inch 32Lb. Muskie. It's a Friends Son who is a Worse Photograper than he is a Fisherperson! MY Picture Holding My Fish was Minus My Head & Part of the Muskies Head! (I know. Likely Story)

In any event we were fishing for Pike in a Shallow Weedy Lake near Peterborough Ontario. 20Lb Test Line, Wire Leader and a Mepp's Giant Killer (I think it's called) 6in Bucktail and a BIG Treble Hook. Thought I hooked a Log, until it started making a RUN! 20 minutes later, in the boat. Measure, Weigh, back in the water. I usually only do Live Release. Then back to shore so I could change my Pants ..LOL..and a get a New Hot Coffee, Black!

SOOOOO! How BIG was your's Mike?? (I'm gonna CRY if it was Bigger).

Rick

PS: I can't "BOLD" any words in Posts for 4 or 5 Days now. Anybody else having that Problem?


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Think i'll go down to the lake now and drown some worms !


----------



## ldubia (Dec 26, 2009)

So really Rick, where'd ya rent the fish from? LOL

Nice catch there. I was fishing once and got a live one that had me panting and heaving after about 30 minutes of fighting it. I finally got it in and was amazed to find it was only 14 inches long! I think he kept going through branches and stuff on the bottom to break the line. To say I was embarrassed was a bit short. He tasted good though.

Larry


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Terri: Can I go with you?? Please! Please! Please!

I Love Drowning Worms! Especially Plastic Ones! I can't stand it when the Real Worms Yell & Scream at me! ;-}

Larry: Hey Mr. Sharp Eyes! What gave it away? Belly not Sagging enough? Foggy Eyes? Cost me $20.00 just so I could take that Picture! You actually EAT Fish?? ...LOL.. Nice Web Site. Love the Clock in the Upper Right!

Rick


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey! We talk about stuff other than woodworking all the time. You know there is THE other subject - TOOLS. Is there anything else?

Reminds of the line from the Blues Brothers movie when Belushi asks the lady in the bar what type of music do they play. She replies with a very healthy Texas accent, "We have both kinds of music here - Country and Western."


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

How about stop the bickering?

*If you don't want or need or understand political discussions stay out of them .*

There are plenty of topics here in the coffee room. 
Pick one you like or start one you like.
I find it extremely offensive to have some complete stranger come on a topic and either berate it of tell me that it dosen't suit his or her tastes.
Just move on to the next booth.

I ,for one, don't give a rats tail what you think- that's called democracy - get over yourself!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Good one Bob. Straight to the point of the matter. Exactly what I was thinking, but didn't say.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

For what it's worth….

I almost always access LumberJocks through the "PULSE" button.

That gives me a list of ALL the latest posts, in the order in which they were posted. It chooses from ALL the forums and sub-forums.

To the far left, on each post, is a CODE initial, indicating whether it's a project, a blog, a forum post, or (?) other.

But it doesn't automatically let me/you/one know it's a "COFFEE LOUNGE" post-meaning: it may or may not involve woodworking.

For ME, that might explain why some may NOT KNOW that it was posted to the Coffee Lounge.

For those who USE the PULSE feature, you really have to do a little detective work to figure that out-otherwise … it's not obvious.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand Neil. After I saw your post, I went to the Pulse, clicked on it, and it took me to this thread on the Coffee Lounge…?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I know … but … how did you KNOW that you wound up in the Coffee Lounge ?

The only indication that I see when I click through, from the PULSE page is this text-hard to see, if you're not looking for it:

« back to Coffee Lounge forum

Just sayin…..


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I just clicked (from the PULSE page) another threat title … one that had an "F" to its left.

The only clue that I was in a forum OTHER THAN the Coffee Lounge was a tiny

« back to Woodworking Skill Share forum

In the upper left hand corner.

It's just possible that people who use LJ as I do … don't know they're IN the Coffee Lounge.

Of course … YOUR post HAS "Coffee Lounge" in the title


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, you do have a point.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

This seems pretty clear to me:


From You're probably not going to like this


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I guess there's a problem now. Inserted Pic is hogging the Coffee Lounge. Now I know what they mean by 
"seeing the Big Picture"


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Keep yer powder dry there Roger. <g>


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Great WADD-I_DO? Just posted the above and the screen returned to normal and seems to have trimmed the Pic that was inserted.
OK guys, you all owe me a $ for services rendered.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Roger I had a bad grouping in the opening HTML code. 
No doubt that your posting helped in any case. ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bob #2*
AHAAAA me hearties, stand by to repel boarders - stop changing the bed linen. Set sail for all four corners of the Globe. Jim lad, get this parrot crap off my shoulder.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Parrot Crap?


> ...is that secret code for Fox News


?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob I posted that 18 days ago and still some don't undestand??


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

am i in the coffee lounge….....hey what if we have a religion lounge..or a political lounge….say the word lounge 100 times…....im with some of the others….what are you suppose to talk about if you cant talk about the things we cant talk about…...if i cant talk about this…or i cant talk about that…....maybe i cn talk about loungeing…or hey…lets have a spelling lounge…...who want to teach it…...a1jim is a teacher…..what about beener…he aint doin nuttin these days…..teach us to spell neil…..this can be the teaching spelling lounge…..do they serve 5'' cookies here…...if there are no treats…i dont wanna be here….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The danger of entering the Coffee Lounge Zone is that there are people like me lurking there. It's all GMman's fault anyway for asking the question in the first place - watch him, he thinks too much.
Well, apart from that Mrs. Lincoln, what did you think of the Opera?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

did someone say keep your powder dry…....whowho….....how about watch your top knot…......now were talkin…......give me that Jeremiah Johnson talk…....hey neil…....keep your powder dry…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

opera….you guys wanna here me sing…......sausage breath and all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Crap, you've all woke up that bloody Bear, I can smell the Kraut from here. I just subscribed to a fund to send you on an extended vacation to Paris or Rome or ANYWHERE. Anyway to keep you updated on the LJ folks; A1Jim has typists elbow from making 3 zillion posts, Neil of Beener Button Fame suffered from lockjaw last week and then some idiot found the key !!! Charlie got a job with BP at the coast looking after his friends covered in oil - Crawdads and Shrimp, sucking the oil off. Karson went of to the G20 summit to protest - you may have seen him on TV. Abbott has had a bout of verbal diarrhea, so he's changing his shorts.
Meanwhile I'm doing my best to hold things together until "the guys" get back.
So for goodness sake Grizz go get some of that Kosher Sausage and Kraut - and keep out of Wal-Mart.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Just exactly how do you hear sausage breath????


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i can hear that english accent coming out again….....da bloody bear…....lol….....you must feel threatend with your sausage supply….....hear ye hear ye….....let all lumber jock kindom know…roger is the new sausage king…......and as far as i know charlie is dinning on spotted dick…or something of the sort…....so lets talk sausage…..tell us roger…..what is a bannger…......i thought it was a hammer…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

all i can tell you gary is with that tractor running..you wont hear sausage breath….....it will hit you like a frieght train…and its coming from the new sausage king…roger clarke….....hes de man…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

no abbott is the new secret agent man…he got a new stack of pine limber hes trying to hide…...he blurred out his plate number on his truck…lol…....some wood gloats are just to good to let anyone know where it is…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz:
Ok mate, let's straighten you out. #1 I DON"T HAVE A BLOODY ACCENT - I have a dialect - You have a bloody Colonial accent, ok mush. #2 How dare you let everyone know about my English Sausage import haul. Now everyone will be at my door wanting some. #3 Charlie had Toad in the Hole followed by Spotted Dick for dessert.
#4 What is a Banger? - well that Grizz depends on which Banger you are talking about …..I remember a female who…..oops sorry that's censored. Some English Sausages are called Bangers and they are sublime.
Yesterdays breakfast was wonderful; Real English Sausages, Eggs, Bacon (unfortunately not English style with meat on it), Bubble and Squeak and Fried bread followed by toasted French bread and English marmalade…...mmmmmmm. My wife cooked supper, a typical Texas gastronomical challenge; Beans boiled in water with some "secret" ingredient, fried Okra and Chicken Livers …...yummy….NOT. I've been in Texas for 40 years and have my colon checked every year.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well that "breakfast" sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen…...lol…......but i am jelious ….it sound s terrific to me….so witthe beans boiled in water…...what else would you cook beans in…i guess chicken or beef broth…but that would be bloody english huh…....bloody…i wonder what that means…...like tenderized….well were here talkin about something different then wood work…where is everyone…....junior jock must have gone to bed…...and where did gary go…....i guess someone needs to say something bad about someone before all hell will break loose….....how can i sleep now with that breakfast of yours on my mind….....ha….....well im going…i guess everyone is gone….....and if your all worried about this sausage stash…just blurr the packing it came in…..no one will find it…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz, But I did use a wooden tooth pick.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bob #2*:

In your image capture,

1) The reference to "Coffee Lounge," in the title of the thread, was PUT in the title by the original poster. It's not automatic;

2) The keywords … were PUT as keywords by the original poster. It's not automatic, either.

So … I stand by what I say … to WHATEVER degree others are affected by it: if you come to a thread from the PULSE page, it may not be obvious that it's a Coffee Lounge post.

On Usenet, as another example, it's "tradition" to place "OT:" before the subject line of "off-topic posts," to ensure that viewers recognize that it IS an off-topic post, and may choose to ignore it.

It simply may NOT be quite so clear, to many LJs, with the PULSE page…..


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

and the pig got up and slowly walked out the door.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Neil:*
"Back to the coffee lounge forum" means that you are reading one of the postings in the Coffee Lounge.
In this particular instance, there were 3 separate indicators pointing to the forum contianing the info.
If you feel that this is insufficient perhaps you could address your concern to Martin and see if he could do something to help orient you.
With Usenet there are generally not the number or variation of sub topics so that "OT" is necessary to inform the reader that the topic is different from the present thread.

At any rate, whatever makes it simpler for you is fine with me.
Personally, I have not had the problem you are encountering but we are all different.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had pretty much given up on this thread, but my ears started burning. Did someone mention my name and "spotted dick" in the same sentence again?

Dang it…. once you've gotten yourself a reputation it's tough to move on with your life.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Charlie:
I tot it were yer "pirate name"?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea …your going to have to come up with something else to overshadow that one….....heck how long do you think im going to have to listen about me wearin a dress…...you just have to have wide shoulders charlie…poor roger…hes the new sausage king….but he will eat that reputaion with pride…....just dont try to eat any of his stash….he's ruthless…...i think he sits with a loaded gun now…watching for poachers….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

and junior jock…i want a puppy from that dog of yours…...i hope he hasnt been de -maned…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*WooHOO, I'm the new Sausage King.*

Look and WEEP


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bob #2* ;-)

I'M not having any problem, at all, but … am speculating that others could be.

And I gave valid reasons why they might be.

Others may or may not recognize that they're going to a Coffee Lounge thread, if they're clicking from a PULSE page.

It's NOT obvious, and the clues that YOU pointed out were PUT there BY the original poster.

As I said.

The clue that I pointed out … may NOT be readily apparent, and DOES seem to be the only one.

Other forums have something equivalent TO the PULSE page, but allow you to choose WHICH forums you want to see, and which you want to exclude.

For example, Sawmill Creek.

I think that's an excellent option-one that Martin may wish to consider, in the future.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Neil.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Howie, I thought that pig was already turned into sausage…. Grizz, I don't mind sausage breath as long as you share the sausage.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry grizz, you're about 13 years too late as far as getting anything out of Junior….......

I think both Bob and Neil have some good points. What I was wondering about is when someone enters a thread like this, why couldn't they just click out of it instead of asking why we're not talking about woodworking. Its pretty easy to see what forum you're in when you get here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Grizz:*
It's not just that Red Dress, the folks here know you have a wardrobe full of spiffy dresses.
Here's the one you wore to shop at Wal-Mart. Remember - you left the Snapper at home.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

*I SEEN THAT DUDE!!! LOL!!*


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Let me introduce you to the real *"Snausage Boy"*
Note the low slung -devil may care- apron with the knee high beer slots!


From misc pics


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Is that sausage? That looks like….aww, never mind


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

We prefer to cal it "deerdik" ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bob #2*
OK, so what do you do with the balls?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh come on now…...sheeesh….......i dont have the sausahe breath anymore…roger has it….....and he has lots of it…...hes the one who has it hangin in his kitchen…next to the bloody stove…cus he dont have a accent…i bet he sound like a bloody texican….....they think everything they have is bigger…..so it explains….why his head wont fit into his hat anymore…......and dang it junior jock….....i sure would have liked a pup…...well how about junior then…....ill return him after awhile….....now that im not the sausage king ….i have time to play with junior….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

roger …you know wht to do with every part of the animal there is….....youve done eat plenty of rump roast…so your the head rump now too…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Grizz:*
Now hold on there Partner, It's not that everything is bigger in Texas, it's just that everything is smaller elsewhere. Your just a darn young whipper snapper, Y'all know Texas is God's country and we do our best to keep "certain people north of our borders" away.
As Texicans they know who defended the Alamo (pause to wipe eye), it was a bunch of Brits there too defending the Republic - their names and country or origin are listed on the Alamo walls. 
I have been made an honorary Texan, and was given a leather cowboy belt with my name sculpted on the back - they tell me it's so I can see who I am when I take my head out.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

WELL US ALASKANS…....... know who what and where is bigger…no apologies necessary…..and i can understand the head part…...i think it got blown in there during the Alamo…and god bless Davy Crockett …....and you need help getting it out…that is why the sausage was given to you…so you would pull it out to take a bite….....so now im being called a young whipper snapper huh…....well that will have to be delivered via osmosis..because my head dont compute that…..but if you compare to the old duffer in Texas…there might be some truth to that…....not only is his head up to far..he's hobbling around and jerkin it every which way…....now how can a sausage king act such a way…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Grizz:*

Simple dude. *It's Good to be King*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

GOD SAVE THE KING


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob #2
OK, so what do you do with the balls?

What's the matter, Roger… you've neve heard of Rocky Mountain oysters?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Reminds me of a story…

A big Texan cowboy stopped at a local restaurant following a day of drinking and roaming around in Mexico. While sipping his tequila, he noticed a sizzling, scrumptious looking platter being served at the next table. Not only did it look good, but the smell was wonderful..

He asked the waiter, "What is that you just served?" The waiter replied, "Ah Senor, you have excellent taste! Those are bull's testicles from the bullfight this morning. A delicacy!"

The cowboy, undaunted, said, "What the heck, I'm on vacation, I'll have some!" The waiter replied, "I am so sorry Senor. There is only one serving per day because there is only one bullfight each morning. If you place your order now, we will be sure to save you this delicacy for tomorrow"

The cowboy placed the order and the next evening he was served the one and only special delicacy of the day. After a few bites, and inspecting the contents of his platter, he called to the waiter and said, "These are delicious, but they are much smaller than the ones I saw you serve yesterday"

The waiter shrugged his shoulders and replied, "Si, Senor … sometimes the bull wins."


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

"Bob #2
OK, so what do you do with the balls?"

We sell em to bankers and lawyers.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i bet i know exactly where them balls are//how do them sausages taste roger…lol.,.....take that to the bank…...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ask neil what there putting in them burrito's…they serve other things besides beans in boston…lol…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bob #2*

No man, Abbott told us the sailing lady had Balls ….. wonder if they were the ones you lost.
Talking about obnoxious culinary delicacies, has anyone ever eaten eyeballs? It would be interesting to know what they taste like. I'm told a meal including them will see you through the day!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhh, now I see….conversations like THIS one are the 'problem' with the Coffee Lounge. Well answered, all!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Roger:*
"I'm told a meal including them will see you through the day!"

Typical bright Brit wit.

Those of us who indulge in the baseball frank have all eaten the delicacy. <g>

What you can't see wont hurt you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Poopie*
Thank you - we try hard to make the Coffee Lounge a place of laughter. Did we make you chuckle too?

*Bob #2* If wit were s***, I'd be constipated. 
Looking back at the eyeball meal, it must be very alarming when your food is looking at you. I guess you have to wait for one to blink to make it easier to eat.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I sure don't see a problem with this thread.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*juniorjock*

Like any good thread someone always gets the Needle.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Oooh My! You are some sick puppies! I love puppies, but I own cats! (Or rather, they own me.)


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh No….... Nooooooooo needles. That's why I wasn't a junkie in the '60s. Don't like needles.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

So what does any of this have to do with coffee ???


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well we just hope everyone will have a fun time here in the coffee lounge


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

did everyone have a good day…....was there any saw dust made…was there any good things eaten…...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

how is junior doing tonight…hes a mighty fine looking pal…...


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You're right grizz, he's been my best friend for about 14 years. I'm sad to say that old June isn't doing too well. Having hip problems (as most large dogs do). At first it was kinda rough trying to take care of him and his "special" needs, then my daughter told me that it was the same as having to take care of an older family member. We do what we can. He was a beast in his prime, and has always been a great dog and friend.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im sorry to hear hes having those troubles…them getting older and having problems is of coarse the hard thing…to me my furry friends are my family and as you said we do our best to care for them in these times…with as much love as they give to us…doing our best to care for them is not a problem…rub his head for me and tell him the grizz says hello ole pal…ive got two small dogs right now…well at least in size..they think there big dogs…lol…...but when the time comes i will be getting a larger dog this time…i think i want a yellow lab…i would love a malamute..but its to hot here and i wont do that to him…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*rtb*
Ever heard about a Special Roast? That's what we have been doing, please join us.

*Grizz*: Some decorum please …..... behave yourself

*Juniorjock* I know how you feel about your best friend. I have one too, a Catahoula that weighs in at 100lbs and still thinks he's a lap dog. Most loving and faithful dog I ever had, stayed by my side all the time when I was laid up after surgery.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll do it grizz.

Roger, Junior topped out at about 100 lbs. in his prime. Been a while since I've weighed him, but I'd say he'll probably go about 90 now. I always know that 5 minutes after I go to bed, I can reach down to pet him and he's always been there. Has always been there. If I have to be away from the house for a day or two, he act's like he's all pissed off at me for a few days when I get back …. but he always gets over it. I just wonder how many of you guys have had dogs and said that when they went, there would be no more…........ then, next thing you know, you've got another dog….. That's what happened before Junior. We had a malamute (like grizz mentioned) and after she left us, we said no more dogs. Three months later, we had Junior. Oh, and tipper (the other dog in the photo) was a stray we took in a few years later. Junior was a stray too. Come to think about it, I've only had strays. Best dogs you can get.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

my oldest son cut just about all of my grandsons hair off today…was a bit crabby over the situation…so your right roger…i fixed my behavior…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Folks every good thing must come to an end, so the Coffee Lounge Entertainment Ensemble - or CLEE Club thanks you all for being a great audience here today. We all (or some) of us had fun and hopefully made people laugh.
Charlie returned from Gulf cleaning, was pooped and went to bed - I think I got that the right way around
We heard that Karson got out on bail and safely made the journey back to his shop.
The Grizz has taken his medications and is calmer now and switched to picture frames …. you got to have every respect for Mrs. Grizz.
So now it's over to A1jim on the West coast to keep the show on the road for the rest of the night …..you know him; The Postmaster always Posts Twice.
I'm standing tall in Texas guarding my prize Bangers, with my pal Winston by my side.

Tomorrow is another day so let's all make it a good one. - and safe too.
Bonsoir mes Amis


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

So now that Roger has signed off I'll try to get this post started back up with what I've always heard about Texas. And that is that everything truly is bigger in Texas; that is everything but cemeteries. Why cemeteries you ask. Thanks for asking. Yes everything but cemeteries, because when Texans die the Coroner gives them an enema and buries them in a matchbox. Sorry Roger.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

LOL…dawg that is awesome …roger will have a cow on this…....or shall i say a long horn steer,,,,,,ha…...matchboxes…..ha….... enema's…....i wont go into my tirade on texas…...all i will say is that when i went through there is 1979…...i broke down on the major interstate…not even the highway patrol stopped to help us…that was the end of texas for me


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never been to Texas Grizz, but have worked with several people from Texas over the years and believe it or not non of them like my joke.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the definition of a Texan? A *********************************** on his way to Oklahoma. Sorry Roger, I'm having a weak moment.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

OK DAWG, GRIZZ, RAND,it's off the buddie list for you three. Get ready for some REAL trouble. I'll be in the pasture all evening (if it quits raining) with a voodoo doll make of a cow pie, sticking pins in and repeating your name. Black days are ahead for you three…. Roger ain't the only Texan you know


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well you just poke away there gary…when i was left stranded on the hiway and my family was stuck and your so called sevants of the people just drove by…that showed me what texas was like…so keep on poking buddy…...maybe use that energy on a good steak and tenderize it for tonights dinner…...lol…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, *Gary* just shows you that these certain other people trapped in a "less than perfect" places just can't bear to hear, the truth.
*DAWG* , Man that is one ugly Bull Frog you got thar, that SOB musta been runnin hard when it smacked it's face into the wall!
*Grizzman* What the heck are you complainin about? Anyone wearing a Red Dress, a ******************** Skin hat and driving a Snapper on a Texas Highway is naturally taken for a Cajun stopped to pick up critters for a meal. 
and…*lilredweldingrod* What is someone from Californy doin pretending to be a wannabee Oakey? I thought you were all in love with you Grainola State (flakes, nuts and fruits).

Man you only have to be offline for a few hours and the "wild bunch" takes over. lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i didnt say all texans were rude crude and unacceptable…just them hiway patrol dudes…...and its a beaver hat roger…maryann has the ********************….youve been dippin into the shine again…lol


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like I hit a nerve there guys; I was just telling everyone what I've always heard about Texas. I told you I've never been there, so does your reaction mean it's true or not. Just asking, don't take it personally.

Oh, and Roger a wall is exactly what Texas usally hits everytime they play one of those "less than perfect places" in football.

*ALABAMA 37 TEXAS 21*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

snicker snicker snicker….........


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm headed for Texas. I just found out how to get there from California. I go east until I smell it and them I go south until I step in it.
Roger, to be honest, I'm not really a Prune Picker, I'm a transplanted Arky. And I've always loved to tease all you guys in Baja Arkansas.
And Gary, the voodoo is working, just push the last pin a bit more…...Yeah …right there. Best acupuncture I've ever had. Is your hand healed enough to give the ole back a good scratching after you pull the pins out?
And Grizz, they don't call them "highway patrol", They are Texas Public Safety Officers. If you had pulled that Grizzly Bear Rifle out and took a couple of shots a the the red and blue lights, you would have had a score of them like right now.
Hope all had a great weekend. Rand
PS…The truck drivers lament on a trip from El Paso to Longview, 
"The sun has riz, 
and the sun has set; 
And here I is, 
in Texas yet."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Grizz* Texans are a good natured and understanding people, that's why they are always hospitable to refugees from 49 other States and salute their courage for taking it for so long outside our borders - Y'all welcome to come visit. But don't upset the Texas Public Safety guys, if you do they may even give you a free upgrade to the Texas Rangers!
*lilredweldingrod* You got that wrong, that smell is from Bama where some person keeps sausage and kraut on the stove 24 hours a day - the smell drifts on the Gulf winds towards Californy and anyone from the ArkLaTex area knows that. We all know that if you visit a CA cathedral, there's a gold phone with a notice saying "Calls to God $50,000". There's a silver phone in a NY church with a similar notice "Calls to God $30,000" But go anywhere in Texas, even to the most humble prayer meetin place and yer'll see a regular phone with a notice "Calls to God - FREE" And that my friend is because in Texas, it's a local call.
*DAWG* You may think it's Peachy in Georgia, but once you bight into it, you hit a hard stone. I recall a guy that came to work with us who opened his mouth once too may times about his Crimson Tide; I think the Aggies dropped him in the Gulf and let him drift back to Bama - his name might have been Grizz.

We are all having a great time in Texas for the holidays, our Texas flag is up there flying at the same height as the Stars and Stripes, hope you guys elsewhere have a good (as you are able) time.

Remember the Alamo …......


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This Texan, who was an Aggie, was so proud that his daughter had decided to also become an Aggie. When she arrived at school the rage was for everyone to have a bicycle. So she writes home to Daddy for $200.00 to buy a bicycle. Dad thought that was a great idea, so he mails her a check.
By the time the check arrived, the fad had changed an everyone was buying a pet monkey. So she bought a monkey. A couple of months later her monkey began to lose it's hair. She wrote home to Daddy and asks him, "What do I do? The hair is falling out of my monkey." Her dad writes back,"Stop riding that damn bicycle!"


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Roger and Grizz were arguing over who was the richest, Texas or Alaska. 
Grizz says, "We have so much gold in Alaska, we could build a 6 foot fence 3 feet thick all around Texas." 
Roger then says, "You build it and if I like it, I'll but it."`


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Roger could not stand being from the second largest state so he went to Fairbanks, went to the Red Dog Saloon, asks the bartender, "How does a guy become a genuine Alaskan?" 
Seeing his ten gallon hat, the huge belt buckle, and the ******************** kickers, he just could not contain the moment.

He says," It's easy, you just drink this bottle of rot gut in one breath, shoot a grizzly bear, and screw an Eskimo."

Roger grabs the bottle and swallows it down and walks out the door. About two hours later he come staggering back in, tore up and beat to thunder, and says, "Where's that Eskimo I gotta shoot?"


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I think this thread is turning into a "ROGER/GRIZZ ROAST". lol We love you Roger even if you do live in Texas. And Grizz, what can I say. It has to be the beaver hat/red dress ensemble that makes us want to pick on you. Rand


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Pick…........? Did you say Pick???

Just remember this.
You can pick your friends
and you can pick your nose
but you can wipe your friends on the couch….......


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

JJ…I always heard your nose had to be on strike before you could pick-it


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Strike…......? Picket….......?
Yep, we have those around these parts too…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

In the great State of Texas it's known as "picking a Winner" because it's Texas sized.

And what's all this about the detached State in the north, Alaska has some big problems; snow, cold, lack of women, snow, Commies spying on you through your back bedroom window, snow, erectile challenges, snow, but a ton of ice for a margarita to toast the bears. The biggest attraction there is the Dog Sled Race, while in Texas we have the Ball Races which is a cat released with 10 yards start on a Vet, and the cut offs are sent to Louisiana as a delicacy for Cajuns. The good people of Texas have come to the rescue of the country and have loaned out "good guys" to take the second most important job in the country - The Presidency (Gov of Texas is #1), we gave you LBJ and some Bushes who made us the most misunderstood country in the world - kept everyone guessing.

Well, I gotta go as I have an early appointment at the hospital tomorrow. I must be the only guy who went in for surgery and took his Fart Machine with him and really blasted the surgeon when I was in recovery. Yeah they know me..

See you soon.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well im retireing from this post…its gone down hill for me…and its not even about saw dust…...all this texas stuff….....why keep hashin the same ole junk…...we wll know what is what….......and im headed for warmer waters….......


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

besides im loaded with morphine right now..and im going to bed…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet dreams of Texas Grizz


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Night, night guys.


----------

